# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Nasa prica o posvojenju tek zapocinje

## Anemone nemorosa

Mladi smo bracni par, u braku smo svega par mjeseci...ja imam 25 godina a MM 30...,sest godina samo bili u vezi, prije dvije godine dok smo jos bili decko i cura saznali smo sasvim slucajno da cemo tesko dobit bebu prirodnim putem, tad je pala nasa odluka da cemo kad se ozenimo kreniti u postupak posvojenja...na samom smo pocetku pocetaka....u ponediljak saljemo zamolbu za obradu podobnosti posvojitelja u Centar...., prijavili smo se u skolu za posvojitelje, dobili smo termin u prvom mjesecu....prelistali smo sve postove od prvog do zadnjeg, upijali sve vase savjete kao spuzva....zaista ste divni.....zelimo razmjeniti iskustva sa parovima koji tek sad krecu u postupak, a isto tako s vama veteranima koji ste to sve prosli ili jos prolazite...pisite nam..pitajte nas...i mi cemo vama..pusa

----------


## čokolada

Anemone, dobrodošla i sretno u postupku!   :Love:

----------


## ZO

sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Gost

Dobro nam došli i sretno   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Što prije do bebe.   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## mala Ina

Sretno !

----------


## mareena

Anemone, dobrodošla i sretno   :Love:  !

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Samo da se javin i zahvalin na podrsci..nasa je zamolba poslana u CZSS Zagreb u Kumicicevoj, odakle bi je trebali prosljedit u nas maticni ured u Susedgrad..pa eto ako je netko tamo radio obradu neka nam se javi s kojim dobrim savjetom,,,,,,kakav je tim koji radi na posvojenju, koliko su azurni i sl...fala svim vama dragim mama i onima koje ce to postati..pusa

----------


## Gost

Želim ti brzu i uspješnu obradu i onda akcija   :Love:

----------


## nikka

Sretno  :Love:

----------


## nkusic2

Dobrodošla i sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Vlvl

Nemam iskustva s tvojim centrom, ali timovi se i mijenjaju, ljudi zaposleni u centrima odlaze i dolaze. Za sve centre vrijedi da treba bit što iskreniji i otvoreniji na obradi, i imat na umu da eventualne odgode nisu iskaz neprijateljskog stava.

----------


## bepina

Želim vam puno sreće u postupku. I nama je ovaj forum puno pomogao, od pisanja zahtjeva pa nadalje.

Nadam se da ćemo se uskoro susretati na roditeljskim podforumima   :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Joj, bila san malo nestrpljiva pa san zvala u nas maticni centar da pitam kad mozemo ocekivati nas prvi susret. Razgovarala sam sa psihologinjom 
(ugodan glasic) rekla mi je da ce to biti iza Nove godine, nasto sam ja
rekla šmrc, samo se slatko nasmijala. Razveselilo me sto je rekla da bi 
sve razgovore, testiranja i posjet kuci odradili u tjedan dana, a zatim da 
se nadaju da ce ispostovati zakonski rok od 2 mjeseca za obradu, sto je nekad tesko iz razloga sto ne mogu predvidjeti hitne intervencije i sl, te da to nije iz nemara nego im jednostavno fali kadra. Rad sa potencijalnim posvojiteljima je istakla kao najlipsi dio posla i da joj oni sire pozitivnu energiju......joj sta volin ugodne i pristupacne ljude....pusa

----------


## Livija2

SRETNA  SAM  ZBOG  VAS   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
SAMO  TAKO  NAPRID!!!!!!

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Zamolba je prosljedena u nas porucni centar...sad cekamo na taj prvi susret..papa..pusa

----------


## mala Ina

Sretno i da sto prije docekate svog malog   :Saint:

----------


## Livija2

VIDJETI  ĆETE  DA  ĆE   VAM   TAJ   SUSRET  BITI  NEŠTO  POSEBNO  
NAMA  JE  BIO  OSJEĆALI   SMO  SE  KAO DA  NAM  DONOSE  RADOST VEDRINU  SREĆU.......
KAO  DA  JE  VEĆ  TU  NAŠ  MALENI  BEBAČ  :Saint:  .
 SRETNO!

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Evo curke, bila sam vrijedna kao mali hrčak..... 

_čokolada editirala post_

----------


## ententini

Anemone nemorosa




> Joj, bila san malo nestrpljiva pa san zvala u nas maticni centar da pitam kad mozemo ocekivati nas prvi susret. Razgovarala sam sa psihologinjom
> (ugodan glasic) rekla mi je da ce to biti iza Nove godine, nasto sam ja
> rekla šmrc, samo se slatko nasmijala. Razveselilo me sto je rekla da bi
> sve razgovore, testiranja i posjet kuci odradili u tjedan dana, a zatim da
> se nadaju da ce ispostovati zakonski rok od 2 mjeseca za obradu, sto je nekad tesko iz razloga sto ne mogu predvidjeti hitne intervencije i sl, te da to nije iz nemara nego im jednostavno fali kadra. Rad sa potencijalnim posvojiteljima je istakla kao najlipsi dio posla i da joj oni sire pozitivnu energiju......joj sta volin ugodne i pristupacne ljude....pusa


Uvijek budi uporna i dosadna u svemu. Ta dva mjeseca je dugi rok, a oni to mogu i prije riješiti, ako ćeš ih podsjećati na sebe.

----------


## pahuljičica

> Anemone, dobrodošla i sretno u postupku!


...i ja se pridružujem željama....

----------


## Vlvl

Anemone, dala si si truda.   :Love:  Sretno dalje!

----------


## ivanas

Super si sve sabrala, trebalo bi mozda napravit odvojenu temu Najčesća pitanja ili slicno i stavit tvoj post na vrh pa da drugi dodaju ako imaju koje. 

Sretno

----------


## Pepita

Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

> Super si sve sabrala, trebalo bi mozda napravit odvojenu temu Najčesća pitanja ili slicno i stavit tvoj post na vrh pa da drugi dodaju ako imaju koje. 
> 
> Sretno




Obavjestila sam moderatoricu, hvala na savjetu!

----------


## sima

super tako mi je drago zbog vas,ja sam bila u centru i rekli su mi da dodjem odma iza tri kralja i da cemo sve brzo sredit.tu kod nas ima malo zahtjeva pa su djelatnice bile odusevljene sto smo se odlucili na posvojenje.e i super sta si stavila ova pitanja.  :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

Cure, žao mi je, ali moram izbrisati Anemonin post  s popisom pitanja koja su dio psihološkog testiranja potencijalnih posvojitelja. Ispričavam se što to nisam odmah napravila, naime i meni se u prvi čas učinilo zgodno ovdje ih imati da se od testiranja ne pravi takav "bauk".
Ipak to nije test znanja i nema točnih i netočnih odgovora, za takva se pitanja ne treba pripremati, ona su tek dio slagalice koja psihologu omogućava procjenu da li je netko pogodan za posvojitelja.
Objava ovih pitanja bila bi slična objavi napr. testa kognitivnih sposobnosti (testa inteligencije...), a "naučeni" poželjni ili točni odgovori svakako ne bi stvorili pravu sliku neke osobe.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Ja se ispricavam, imala sam najbolje namjere!
Pitanja koja sam tu napisala se nalaze na ovom forumu, ja sam ih samo sabrala na jedno mjesto. Ne vidim u tome nista lose, jer sam radila samo copy-paste.

----------


## čokolada

Nema potrebe za isprikama   :Smile:  , jasno je da forum ne postoji od jučer i da su ljudi vremenom nadopisivali vlastita iskustva.

----------


## mala Ina

Hej anemone!
Mi prosli konacno sva testiranja. Sutra trebam zvati centar da se sa socijalnom dogovorim kad ce doci doma. Ma neka dodje par dana  poslije Bozica, kad u kuci ima svega i kad je sve cisto i pospremljeno.   :Laughing:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Pozdrav!!! Jucer smo se vratili sa godišnjeg odmora i odmah zaskočili postanski sanducic u nadi da cemo naci poziv za razgovor,,,,ali jos nista  :Sad: ,,,ah,,ah

----------


## sima

ajme mogu mislit kako si nestrpljiva bila ali pomalo bit ce poziva  :Wink:

----------


## jelenkić

Doći će poziv, samo strpljivo.   :Love:  
Mi smo imali sreće što smo tako brzo završili s obradom, čak su i u centru rekli da  je sve jako brzo završilo, danas smo podigli mišljenje o podobnosti.

----------


## paola

Draga moja ,znam koliko si nestrpljiva...nama dolaze u posjet kući u utorak.
Tako da smo jako uzbuđeni,znam da je to samo mali korak do   :Saint:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## ici

Evo da vas pozdravim!
Prvi put da pišem da ovoj temi pa da ne otvaram novu pitat ću ovdje.koja je gornja granica u godinama posvoitelja?(ja imam 29 a MM39)
*Anemone nemorosa* sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Koliko mi je poznato,gornja granica je ukinuta, prije je bila do 35.godina. Pitajte sve sto vas zanima, tu smo ako mozemo pomoci!

----------


## Livija2

I    mi    čekamo   poziv    ali   nikako     da   stigne     do   nas   zivkam  i   gnjavim    centre    ali   mi    ne   ide   od    ruke. :/

----------


## sima

anemonice ima li sta nova?jesu li vas zvali?evo i mi cekamo,a nitko se ne javlja... :/

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Ola! Ma jok  :Smile: ! MM ih je zvao prije par dana, ali nismo dobili konkretnu informaciju, rekli su se javit kad budu imali slobodan termin!A valjda tako to mora biti. Pricekati cemo jos malo,pa cemo ih ponovno zvati.

----------


## sima

drzim fige tebi i svima nama sto cekamo  :Cekam:   :Unsure:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Dobili smo pozzzzziv za razgovor!Termin nam je tek zakazan za 24.02. Eto toliko za sad!

----------


## Livija2

super    sretno  javi   kako   je   bilo  :Kiss:  od  :Love:

----------


## runi

Sretno!!!!!!!

----------


## teuta

ja sam veteranka koja ima svog malog   :Saint:  samo da vas ohrabrim kod nas je sve prošlo relativno brzo četiri mjeseca od podnošenja zahtjeva. Isto sam bila jako nestrpljiva, ushičena, užasnuta i sve ono što ide uz to ali nemorate biti sve to skupa ionako ide sve kako treba i kada treba   :Love:

----------


## sima

:Dancing Fever:   :D   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Sutra idemo na razgovor....moram priznati da me malo copila trema brrrrrrr!!!!!

----------


## mala Ina

Sretno draga ! 
Javi kako je proslo.   :Heart:

----------


## sima

ej,bas mislim na tebe ovaj vikend.jesi se pripremila?samo opusteno i popi jacu kavu da te dobro razbudi  :Coffee:   :Laughing:  nije strasno vidit ces,jos idete skupa  :Smile:  kad vam je razgovor?javi obavezno kako je proslo,drzim vam fige i mislit cu na vas sutra  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Popit cu ja jednu "ljutu"  :Wink: !Sutra u 9 h!

----------


## Arkana10

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## mala Ina

Lipa moja, sutra u 9 ! 
Mozes ti to !

----------


## ina33

Anemone, sretno  :Smile: !

----------


## rozalija

Sretno sutra!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Livija2

Anemone  sretno  možeš   ti   to  :Kiss:

----------


## otocanka

Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Evo da se javim!Sve je proslo u najboljem redu, vodili smo jedan ugodan razgovor sa socijalnom radnicom, jedna jako topla i pristupacna osoba, .Rekla je da bi trebali dobiti misljenje za 1-2 mjeseca i da tad krenemo sa slanjem zamolbi. Sad vidim da sam uzalud skoro cijelu noc spavala na iglama , za razliku od MM koji je vec u 23h hrka   :Laughing:  Za tjedan dana imamo razgovor kod psihologa. Tako sam sretna sto je to krenulo. :D

----------


## ina33

Odlično  :Smile: !

----------


## sima

super,rekla sam ti ja da ce sve proc dobro :D .moj je isto tako zaspa a ujutro je otisa ko da ide na kavu s prijateljem!muski to sve drgacije dozivljavaju  :Razz:  .ma kako bilo glavno da ste krenuli :D   :Klap:

----------


## Livija2

Anemone   vidiš   da   nije   bilo   razloga   za  brigu  baš  mi  je  drago   da  je   sve   prošlo   OK .
Sretna   sam   zbog   vas  vvvvvveeeeelllllliiikkkkkaaaaaaaa   :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

super da je sve lijepo prošlo!

----------


## Lambi

:Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Love:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sima

javi kad zavrsite kako je bilo,drzim fige  :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Danas smo obavili razgovor sa psihologom i rijesavali testove licnosti.Joj kad vidim oko cega sam dramila sad mi je smijesno, pa to su sasvim ugodni razgovori, samo nam je falila kavica  :Smile: !Pricali smo o nasim obiteljima,reakciji okoline na posvajanje,,ma svacega smo se dotakli,,,,,,,, interesirala se za moje odrastanje u veelikoj obitelji i odala je priznanje mojim roditeljima, naravno da sam bila ponosna   :Grin:  , moja obitelj je moje najvece bogatstvo. Nadam se da cemo proc i na testovima  :Wink:  . U posjet nam dolaze 20.03. Eto drage moje, sritni smo, ucini smo jos jedan korak naprijed.

----------


## sima

:D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :D   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :D   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## jelenkić

Ma naravno da ćete proći na testovima!!! Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

I kod vas fino napreduje.  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

:Love:   drago mi je da je sve prošlo ugodno!

----------


## dani39

Sretno na testovima!

----------


## mala Ina

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:Heart:   :D

----------


## Arkana10

Bas mi je drago   :Love:

----------


## Lambi

:D

----------


## babel

Jeee :D

----------


## sima

jel se pripremas za petak?  :Wink:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Nisam još krenila sa generalkom, sutra cu   :Grin:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

e ja već napravila generalku...
a još mi se nisu ni najavile   :Laughing:  
ma kuća je tip-top   :Wink:  
a kad se najave,samo još uglancam porculan za pit kavu   :Laughing:

----------


## dubbiii

budi  8) 


kad su došli kod nas, malo me hvatala trema,ali na kraju skužiš da nije bilo potrebno opterećivati se toliko oko toga.


valjda vam sada još ostaje pisanje molbi...........  :Laughing:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin: ...  :Heart:

----------


## sima

ajde namoj mi se umorit puno,nece ionako nista gledat osim kave pa im skuvaj jednu jaku  :Coffee:   ha-ha  :Laughing:   ma zezam te malo...samo opusteno dok se snađes oni vec odu,tako je u mene bilo.bit cu u petak u mislima s vama pa se onda cujemo da mi ispricas kako je proslo.evo ti jedna velika  :Kiss:  

ej jesi pocela pisati molbu?

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Fala curke!Ma nema treme, tremu smo razbili tokom nasih susreta u centru, gospode su tako drage i tople da me jednostavno to ne brine,gledam na to kao neku prijateljsku kavicu,,,,,ali isto cu malo bolje pobrisati prasinu nego inace   :Grin:  Javim vam kako je proslo.
Sima, nismo jos poceli sa pisanjem zamolbi, zelim sacekati rezultate obrade da mi srce bude na mjestu  :Kiss:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Odradili smo i posjet,,,ugodno cavrljanje uz kavicu. Misljenje cemo dobiti za oko mjesec dana. Upoznavanja s rodbinom i prijateljima nece biti, jos nisu krenuli sa provodenjem novog pravilnika. Malo po malo i nasa se obrada blizi kraju.

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:D  super,baš mi od srca drago   :Heart:

----------


## sima

super :D  :D  :D  ajde da i taj dio zavrsi sto prije

----------


## dani39

za što brži i sretniji kraj,a isto tako i početak jedne nove 
obiteljske idile.  :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

MM je danas kontaktirao centar, prošli smo obradu, samo trebamo to još dobit napismeno. Zamolbe smo poslali na sve centre. Drago mi je da smo i to ostavili iza sebe, a sad u nove pobjede!   :Kiss:  svima

----------


## rozalija

> MM je danas kontaktirao centar, prošli smo obradu, samo trebamo to još dobit napismeno. Zamolbe smo poslali na sve centre. Drago mi je da smo i to ostavili iza sebe, a sad u nove pobjede!   svima


Sretno draga moja i od   :Heart:   vam želim da vašim domom ubrzo trčararju male dječje nogice.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

sretno!   :Love:

----------


## Lambi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za nove pobjede ,sretno  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Love:

----------


## mia

:Love:

----------


## jelenkić

Da što manje čekate!   :Love:

----------


## sima

:D   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:

----------


## Livija2

Super  sretna  sam   zbog   vas  pusa   od   nas  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Drage moje, pozvani smo sutra u centar na razgovor, na temelju zamolbe i naših telefonskih kontakata ušli smo u uži krug, u konkurenciji smo s još jednim parom. Sve se počelo odvijati prije točno dva tjedna, za sad toliko od mene, cijelu priču će te dobiti kad saznamo ishod. Jaaaako smo uzbuđeni! Držite nam fige!   :Kiss:   svima

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:D super!!!!! Mislit ću sutra na vas!

----------


## Zdenka2

:Love:

----------


## ivanas

Puno srece!!

----------


## otocanka

Navijam!!!   :Love:

----------


## Mariela

Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## Zorica

Drzimo fige za sutra  :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Drage moje i dragi ijćbt , hvala vam na podršci, u ovim trenutcima to nam puno znači!  :Love:

----------


## runi

Navijam do neba i dalje za uspjeh!!!!!!!

----------


## jelenkić

Sretno!

----------


## čokolada

Mislim na vas!   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

:Kiss:

----------


## Dodo

I ja navijam!!  :D Javljaj detalje

----------


## Zorica

> I ja navijam!!  :D Javljaj detalje


X        :Cekam:   :Love:

----------


## mala Ina

Samo da ti mahnem   :Bye:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Hvala vam prije svega što mislite na nas! Obavili smo razgovor u centru, sljedeći tjedan ćemo saznati da li ćemo postati roditelji. Dugujem vam cijelu priču, ali za sad toliko od nas! Svaki vaš   :Love:   nam puno znači! :Kiss:  svima

----------


## mareena

Anemone nemorosa, sretno!   :Love:

----------


## sis

:Love:

----------


## Arkana10

Sretno i cekamo pricu  :Wink:

----------


## Shanti

> Drage moje, pozvani smo sutra u centar na razgovor, na temelju zamolbe i naših telefonskih kontakata ušli smo u uži krug, u konkurenciji smo s još jednim parom. ... Držite nam fige!    svima


Držim fige svom snagom!   :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Vibram ~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## mia

Draga ovo je prekrasno   :Love:  !
A i stvarno je brzo doslo nakon zavrsetka obrade.

----------


## leonessa

Sretno   :Love:  !

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Imam jedno pitanje za vas, u kojoj fazi procesa centar zatraži našu obradu. Jutros sam kontaktirala naš centar i rečeno mi je da još nisu zatražili obradu  :? .Hvala.

----------


## ivanas

Sretno  :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Anemone a., mi smo također bili u užem krugu, a da Centar nije imao ili tražio našu obradu. Tek kad su nas nakon 10 dana obavijestili da smo izabrani, zamolili su nas kad budemo ponovo dolazili da odemo u matični centar i pokupimo obradu.
Malo me je to čudilo jer mi je bilo logičnije da kad izdvoje par molbi pročačkaju i po obradama. Ali tako je to: 100 centara - sto načina.

Nadam se da ćete dobiti "the poziv"   :Love:  .

----------


## sima

...znas sve,drzim fige!!!  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Pregrst vibra da sledeci tjedan donese najlepse vesti  :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Čokolada, hvala na odgovoru.  Svima vam hvala na dobrim željama.  :Kiss:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Da nadodam. 
Mučilo me to sa obradom, mislim si, ma kako se netko može odlučiti za nas i svrstati nas u najuži izbor, a da prethodno nisu zatražili našu obradu. Naš razgovor u centru je bio površan, ja sam imala veća očekivanja, pripremala sam se na rešetanje s pitanjima, kad ono ništa specijalno. U tom trenutku smo to protumačili kao, ok imaju našu obradu pa već znaju puno toga o nama i nema smisla da se ponavljaju. 
Nakon tog susreta u centru izašli smo vani kao „pokisle kokoške“, stekli smo dojam da su nas samo htjeli vidjeti i zadovoljiti neku formu.

----------


## sanja74

i našu obradu je CZSS zatražio kad se već "odlučio" za nas.
pa kao.. da još i obradu vidi.

----------


## uporna

Ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zdenka2

> i našu obradu je CZSS zatražio kad se već "odlučio" za nas.
> pa kao.. da još i obradu vidi.


Isto i kod nas.

----------


## Vlvl

I s nama slično: nakon prvog razgovora i kad smo mi javili da idemo dalje, oni se nama nisu javljali dugo, a trebalo je dogovorit susret s djetetom. Mi smo bili ko na iglama, u međuvremenu saznali da nisu tražili obradu pa se uzrujavali još više - a oni su to smatrali riješenim. 
 :Love:  Držim fige.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Nismo izabrani   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ovako je to bilo!

6.svibnja nazvala sam dotični centar, i rečeno mi je da imaju trenutno dvoje djece u postupku, psihologinja mi je ukratko ispričala nešto o djeci, napomenula da je velik broj zainteresiranih posvojitelja i da je kontaktiram sljedeći tjedan. Tražila je da se predstavim, ispričam nešto o našem životu….Ja sam je onako iz duuubine duše zamolila da nas uzmu u obzir prilikom razmatranja zamolbi i da smo voljni doći odmah sutra u centar da se i osobno predstavimo, na što je rekla da nema potrebe i da se čujemo sljedeći tjedan.
Naravno da nisam ostala ravnodušna nakon tog telefonskog razgovora, zagolicalo me itekako, ali se i nisam nešto previše nadala, ma jesam potajno ali i razum je govorio svoje; tko zna koliko je zainteresiranih, mi smo u postupku kratko, zamolbe smo poslali prije svega 10 ak dana, mladi smo reći će  nam da imamo vremena,,,,,sve me to spuštalo na zemlju.
11. svibnja, zovem centar  i tražim dotičnu, kažu nema je, zovnite za pola sata, pa je opet nema, pa zovite za sat pa je opet nema, zovite za pola sata ma biti će sigurno, i opet je nema,,,i tako je došao kraj radnog vremena. 
12. svibnja, oko 10h zovem  i uspijem je dobiti, i kaže mi.“O gospođo baš sam vas namjeravala nazvati, razmotrili smo vašu zamolbu, ušli ste nam u najuži odabir, sutra možete ići upoznati djecu, obaviti razgovore s timom u ustanovi u kojoj su smještena djeca, ali čujemo se još oko 13h u vezi detalja, sad smo u gužvi“. Ja sam samo uspjela izustit:“ Hvala vam od srca“ i ukopala se na mjestu. Teško mi je sad i opisat kako sam se osjećala, mislim da i ne postoji riječ kojom se to može opisati. Jedva sam uspjela okrenuti broj mobitela MM da ga izvijestim o svemu. Nikad mi u životu nije vrijeme sporije prolazilo nego tog dana do 13h. Nakon što su prvi dojmovi malo splasnuli, opet u mojoj glavi 100 pitanja, čudom sam se čudila kako možemo ići prvo u posjet djeci, a tek onda na razgovor u centar, da li je moguće da su se oni na temelju našeg telefonskog razgovora i zamolbe koja je napisana kratko i jasno bez previše emocija, odlučili baš za nas, i ni manje ni više nego da odmah možemo posjetiti djecu :? , zaista sam bila smantana od svih tih misli, ali istovremeno toliko sretna i ispunjena neopisivim osjećajima. Kad smo se drugi put čuli tog dana, tražila sam odgovore na sva pitanja koja su me zanimala. Gospođa je rekla da se ne brinem oko toga što idemo prvo posjetiti djecu, a tek onda kod njih u centar, jer je u ovom trenutku jednostavnije da mi posjetimo djecu koja su smještena u ustanovi koja je puno bliže našem mjestu stanovanja nego njihov centar i da smo mi njihov izbor (nažalost, ja sam u svojoj glavi to protumačila kao prvi izbor, jer mi je prije svega i cijela procedura-upoznavanje djece- ukazivala na to) i da će nam tim u ustanovi puno više reći o djeci, te ako to sve prihvaćamo možemo ih i upoznati, da im je sve ono što su čuli o nama i što smo mi napisali u zamolbi dovoljno da se odluče za nas. Rekla je da odemo sutra u posjet, obavimo razgovore sa osobljem i da ih sutra dan kontaktiramo.
13. svibnja-  15:30 posjet ustanovi, razgovor sa stručnim osobljem, susret s djecom-reći ću samo…..Višeee od ljubavi i prihvaćanja na prvi pogled. Ostale doživljaje ću zadržati za sebe. Socijalna radnica nam zagovara termin sutra u 9h za razgovor s ostalim dijelom ekipe.
14.svibnja- 8h kontaktiramo centar da im kažemo da je TO TO, ali nismo nikog dobili, nekoliko puta smo ih pokušali dobit ali uzalud. 
9h – obavili ostatak razgovora, njihov skrbnik-socijalna radnica nam predlaže da ih opet posjetimo malo na igralištu. Gospođa je, misleći da smo mi prvi izbor, predložila da se izdvojimo s djecom da vidimo kako će nas prihvatiti na samo.
12h-sjedamo u auto (sretni, presretni, ma najsretniji trenutno na svijetu), uzimam mobitel i osobno zovem centar, dobijem gospođu i onako u jednom dahu TO je TO, obavili smo sve razgovore i kad dolazimo kod vas?!Slijedi rečenica koju ću vjerojatno pamtiti cijeli život:“ Imamo još jedan par u užem krugu, sad nastupaju oni, javit ćemo vam točan termin kad da dođete do nas“. Kao što sam se dan ranije ukopala od sreće i uzbuđenja, u tom trenutku sam se ukopala od razočarenja, tuge, bespomoćnosti,,,,,knedla u grlu, samo sam telefon dala MM u ruke, jer nisam bila u stanju izustiti ni jednu, jedinu riječ!!! Dotična je objasnila MM da je procedura jednostavno takva, i da njihov centar jednostavno tako radi.

21.05. Razgovor u centru, o tome sam već pisala.

26.05. 8h- ishod znate.

Koliko god vjerovala da svakoj obitelji dođe baš ono dijete koje joj je predodređeno, sad me to ne može utješiti, neutješni smo. Jedan dio mene je sretan što su djeca dobila obitelj, a ovaj drugi   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Da li je netko imao slično iskustvo?

----------


## Zdenka2

Jako mi je žao, Anemone. 

Pobjesnila sam kad sam ovo pročitala - mislim da je krajnje neprofesionalno tako se poigravati s osjećajima posvojitelja i djece. Bešćutno, stvarno, nisam nikad čula za tako nešto.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Želim vam da se što prije oporavite od ovoga i da krenete dalje.  :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Hvala ti Zdenka od srca   :Crying or Very sad:  !

----------


## leonessa

Anemona stvarno nevjerovatno  :shock: , ni ja nisam nikad čula za ovako provedenu proceduru   :Sad:  ....
Samo hrabro dalje   :Love:   :Heart:  !

----------


## pomikaki

i mani je ovakav postupak prilično neobičan, nemam iskustva pa ne znam kako inače ide, ali...  :/ 
Anemone, samo hrabro dalje. Nadam se da će drugi put biti bolje   :Kiss:

----------


## jelenkić

Stvarno neprofesionalno ponašanje! Draga, drži se i dalje budi uporna. Doći će dan kad ćete i vi biti prvi izbor.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:shock: Stvarno neprofesionalno ponašanje!!!!  :shock: 
Mogu te tješiti i reći ti da budeš jaka, da pokušaš zaboraviti i krenuti dalje, ali znam da je tebi u ovom trenu to jako teško i da ti kroz glavu prolazi 1000 pitanja na koje nemaš odgovora. Drži se i vjeruj u "ono nešto" što nam svima daje snage da prebolimo kad je najteže.  :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

Meni je to zapravo sumnjivo - kao da su vas htjeli namamiti time što su vam dopustili da vidite djecu. Sumnjivo mi je to i baš me zanima o kojem se centru radi.

----------


## mia

ne znam sto reci o radu tog centra osim jedne rijeci - katastrofa!

drze te i ne gubite nadu   :Love:  

sigurno ce i vase dijete/djeca ubrzo doci.   :Kiss:

----------


## otocanka

> Jako mi je žao, Anemone. 
> 
> Pobjesnila sam kad sam ovo pročitala - mislim da je krajnje neprofesionalno tako se poigravati s osjećajima posvojitelja i djece. Bešćutno, stvarno, nisam nikad čula za tako nešto.   
> 
> Želim vam da se što prije oporavite od ovoga i da krenete dalje.


X

Jeza me prolazila dok sam čitala tvoj post.   :Crying or Very sad:  

 :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

> Meni je to zapravo sumnjivo - kao da su vas htjeli namamiti time što su vam dopustili da vidite djecu. Sumnjivo mi je to i baš me zanima o kojem se centru radi.


Ne znam Zdenka što bi ti odgovorila, neznam jesam li bijesna, ljuta, tužna, razočarana, sto mi misli i nedoumica prolazi glavom.
Naš susret s djecom nije bio presudan za našu odluku, istu bi odluku donjeli i da ih nismo upoznali, jer smo sve bitno o djeci znali prije našeg susreta s njima.

Oprosti, ali ne mogu ti napisati o kojem se centru radi, ipak je ovo javni forum, a nismo u pitanju samo mi, radi se i o životima te djece, njihove nove obitelji.....

----------


## uporna

Žao mi je što prolazite ovakvo razočaranje.  :Sad:  

I mogu samo reći da iako nemam iskustva meni to izgleda neprofesionalno uključiti vas u upoznavanje djece a na kraju ništa od svega. Trauma za vas i za djecu.  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je to zapravo sumnjivo - kao da su vas htjeli namamiti time što su vam dopustili da vidite djecu. Sumnjivo mi je to i baš me zanima o kojem se centru radi.
> 
> 
> Ne znam Zdenka što bi ti odgovorila, neznam jesam li bijesna, ljuta, tužna, razočarana, sto mi misli i nedoumica prolazi glavom.
> Naš susret s djecom nije bio presudan za našu odluku, istu bi odluku donjeli i da ih nismo upoznali, jer smo sve bitno o djeci znali prije našeg susreta s njima.
> 
> Oprosti, ali ne mogu ti napisati o kojem se centru radi, ipak je ovo javni forum, a nismo u pitanju samo mi, radi se i o životima te djece, njihove nove obitelji.....


Nisam ni mislila da to javno pišeš, samo sam glasno razmišljala, jer me zanima kako koji centar radi.

 :Love:

----------


## ina33

Anemone, jako mi je žao zbog vašeg iskustva   :Sad: .

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

> Anemone nemorosa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ok. Krivo sam shvatila.

----------


## rozalija

Draga moja, pretpostavljam kako se sada osijećaš, žao mi je zbog svega što se desilo. Od   :Heart:   vam želim, da ubrzo dobijete poziv od nekog drugog centra i da TO BUDE TO.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

E, pa svašta!  :shock: 
Zbog ovakvih bi slučajeva  trebao postojati zadani protokol. Tko zna čega bi se još neki mogli dosjetiti jer, eto, "oni tako rade" ?
Anemone, oporavite se od ovog šoka i krenite dalje.
 :Love:

----------


## ententini

Ma užasno, al da te utješim, znam da neki centri tako rade, unaprijed znaju par kome daju djete, a ostale pozovu samo da formalnost obave da ih nitko ne može pozvati na red! Na žalost u našoj državi to je tako (samo trebalo bi tome stati na kraj  :Evil or Very Mad:  )!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dodo

I ja mislim da se nisu ponijeli profesionalno...Ti nemoj biti tužna, ovo nije nikakav kraj već početak. Idite hrabro naprijed i pokušajte biti optimisti, djetešce vas čeka negdje i uskoro ćete se sresti. 
I ja šaljem zagrljaj potpore   :Love:

----------


## Lambi

žao mi je   :Sad:  ,  :Love:

----------


## Shanti

Žao mi je... a za takvu praksu tog centra, i prema djeci i prema njihovim potencijalnim/budućim roditeljima...  :Sad:

----------


## Vlvl

Ružno i tužno. Meni se i kad sve ide najbolje sporost sustava čini kao iživljavanje nad potencijalnim posvojiteljima, kao da nema svijesti o tome da svako odgađanje boli. A ovo je nešto neopisivo. Da ne kažem da bi djecu trebalo poštedjeti od takvih susreta. Vidim da i komunikacija s kolegicom iz doma nije na visini.  

Što reći nego žao mi je i neka bude drugi put sve kako treba.   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Valjda je za djelatnike centara sve to rutina, pa zaboravljaju da za nas nije i da nas to boli. Sama sam nekoliko puta bila odbijena i bilo mi je jako teško, a ne mogu ni zamisliti kako bi mi bilo da sam vidjela djecu.

Nadam se ipak da su pogriješili misleći na interes djece, sve drugo bilo bi prestrašno.

----------


## Arkana10

jako mi je zao  :Love:  
narocito me izbacio iz takta neprofesionalizam centra.
zelim ti da uskoro ostvarite svoj cilj  :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

> Vidim da i komunikacija s kolegicom iz doma nije na visini.


Potpis. 




> Nadam se ipak da su pogriješili misleći na interes djece, sve drugo bilo bi prestrašno.


I ja želim u to vjerovati, ali ne pronalazim nijedan valjani razlog za takav način rada. Što bi se trebalo kriti iza toga, a da opravdava njihov postupak?!

Nisam sklona traženju krivca u drugome, jednim dijelom preuzimam odgovornost i na sebe (bar što se tiče mojih osjećaja), znala sam kako procedura inače izgleda, možda sam trebala inzistirati na dolasku u centar prije posjete domu, a ja sam samo kao "kokoš" slijepo slijedila njihove upute, i prihvatila njihovo objašnjenje da je zbog prostorne udaljenosti ovako jednostavnije. Sad mi je to zaista smiješno!!
Nasukali su nas na tanak led, valjda mi nikad neće biti jasno zašto je to išlo takvim tijekom. 

Tako je, kako je, mi nazad ne možemo, a možda nekome od potencijalnih posvojitelja naše iskustvo pomogne.

Hvala vam svima na podršci i toplim riječima.
 :Love:

----------


## sima

hej,evo mene tek sada...ne mogu ti opisati kako mi je zao sto niste odabrani,a pogotovo  znas vec zasto!ajme ne mogu vjerovati za taj cijeli sljed događaja!javim ti se cim stignem,a do tada skupljaj snage za dalje i šaljem ti jednu veeliku   :Kiss:

----------


## runi

Nemam riječi za ovo što ste prošli...  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Mogu ti samo poslati jedan veliki   :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Naša priča o posvojenju bliži se kraju….

Mali Isus je ovog puta bio jako darežljiv, dobili smo poklon života! 

Naše malo Božje čudo, od dvije godine, ispunilo je naša srca i okrenulo 

nam život naglavačke  :Grin:  

 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## runi

:D  :D  :D  :D 

svaka riječ napisana opisuje vašu sreću,
predivno!!!!!!!!

----------


## marta

Cestitam! Zasluzili ste srecu!  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Jako mi je drago zbog vas, baš vam je sretan Božić,   :Love:  .

----------


## mare41

:D  :D  :D za malo čudo i presretnu obitelj  :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Kako je lijepo procitati ove dobre vijseti. Veselim se s vama.  :D

----------


## otocanka

> Jako mi je drago zbog vas, baš vam je sretan Božić,   .


Čestitam!  :D   :Love:

----------


## Zorica

:D Jako se radjem zbog vas i cestitam od srca na Bozijem cudu!  :Heart:  

Napokon da se pokrene nesto i na ovom podforumu, vec dugo nije bilo ovakvih vesti :D

----------


## čokolada

:D  :D  :D  Kakav lijepi poklon za BOžić!!!
Anemone, čestitam od srca i radujem se do neba! 
 :Heart:

----------


## Fidji

Prekrasno!  :D

----------


## bucka

:D   :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Najiskrenije čestitke cijeloj obitelji od srca!!!!Lijepo je čitati ovakve priče, pred sam Božić...  :D  :D  :D 
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Val

najljepše čestitke i predivne, obogaćene, blagdane vam želim!!  :Heart:

----------


## wewa

:D   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

:D 

Čestitam na malom čudu.   :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Iskrene čestitke   :Heart:  
Želim vam puno uživanja sa malim čudom.
A mene osobno tješi, što tu na forumu uvijek idu po 3-4 posvojenja jedno za drugim...

----------


## Arkana10

Uzivajte sada  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Najljepše čestitke i svu sreću ovog svijeta vam želim.   :Love:

----------


## bodo

Mali Isusek darovao vam je prekrasan poklon.
Uživajte,volite se i ljubite.
*Sretan vam i blagoslovljen Božić*

----------


## camel

dobili ste najljepši poklon za božić.
čestitam od srca.

----------


## mia

Koja prekrasna vijest! :D 

Cestitke od sveg srca!!

Nadam se da cu i ja barem za Uskrs imati ovako lijepe vijesti!   :Kiss:

----------


## Shanti

> Naša priča o posvojenju bliži se kraju….
> 
> Mali Isus je ovog puta bio jako darežljiv, dobili smo poklon života!


Čestitam!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## magda_

cestitke iz sveg srca!!!
najezila sam se  :Kiss:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Hvala vam što se radujete s nama. Sretan Božić!  :Love:

----------


## maria elena 1984

Iskrene čestitke od srca Anemone-zaista sam sretna zbog vas!!  :Love:

----------


## mareena

Iskrene čestitke!   :Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Iskrene čestitke   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> Naša priča o posvojenju bliži se kraju….
> 
> Mali Isus je ovog puta bio jako darežljiv, dobili smo poklon života! 
> 
> Naše malo Božje čudo, od dvije godine, ispunilo je naša srca i okrenulo 
> 
> nam život naglavačke  
> 
>  svima!


Draga moja mogu samo poslati vama milion   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i sretan Bozic vam zazeljeti. I naravno jedva cekam da promijenis svoj avatar da cure vide koji poklon je mali Isus vama donio za Bozic. Ja sam odusevljena i jedva cekam nove s.

----------


## apricot

:Heart:

----------


## jadro

:Heart:   :D

----------


## pirica

:D   :Heart:

----------


## bzara

predivno!   :Heart:

----------


## Marissa

Predivno! Cestitke od srca! Uživajte sad u svakom novom danu  :Smile:

----------


## kikki

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Predivno  :D , od srca čestitam   :Love:   :Heart:  !

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :D !!!

----------


## Rebbeca

Kako se snalazite, kako vam teku dani, imate li koji biser ili drugu zanimljivu situaciju za podijeliti s nama??!!

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Naša štorija, od A do M…….

  Ne želim se ni prisjećati onih dana,osjećaje vezane za taj period sam potisnula negdje duboko u sebi….. ali od tud ću krenuti…Nakon onog iskustva mislila sam da više nikad neću uzeti telefon u ruke i nazvati bilo koji centar, moj dobri stari gastritis bi odmah proradio pri samoj pomisli na to. 
  U tom periodu sam se sve više bavila mišlju da pokrenemo međunarodno posvojenje, da odustanemo od posvajanja u Hrvatskoj, dobili smo sve smjernice za međunarodno posvajanje od drage Kompas, ali se na kraju nismo odlučili za taj put, tu smo soluciju ostavili otvorenom do daljnjeg. Kad sam nakon nekog vremena osjetila tračak snage za dalje, krenula sam opet nazivati centre. 
  Redom sam ih sve nazvala, neke i po dva puta, u jednom centru smo bili na upoznavanju, došla je sredina srpnja i krenuli smo na godišnji odmor. U prvom tjednu godišnjeg, dobila sam dojavu od prijateljice da u jednom centru imaju dijete kojem su papiri u rješavanju. Nisam baš ništa očekivala, jer ni prvi ni zadnji put da sam dobila neku dojavu, a da o tom u centru ne znaju ništa. Uvjeravala sam je da sam taj centar kontaktirala prije 15-ak dana, i da su mi rekli da nemaju ništa. Ostao mi je taj centar u sjećanju, jer je jedini u kojem sam razgovarala s ravnateljicom. Al eto, ipak sam nazvala taj centar, i za divno čudo, glas s druge stane je rekao :“Da imamo nešto u postupku, djevojčicu romskog podrijetla, s određenim zdravstvenim poteškoćama“. Bili smo spremni prekinuti godišnji i nacrtati se sutra u centru. Kako je postupak lišenja roditeljskog prava bio u tijeku, smatrali su da nema potrebe da dolazimo, nego da ih kontaktiramo s vremena na vrijeme. 
  Zvala sam ih 2-3 puta mjesečno. Ostale centre više nisam nazivala, željela sam ovo izgurati do kraja, pa kako god završilo. 
  Pozvani smo na razgovor sredinom studenog. Na naše iznenađenje, opet nam je ponuđeno da isti dan idemo upoznati dijete.  Rekli smo im da smo imali ružno iskustvo, i da ne želimo upoznati dijete dok oni ne budu sigurni da smo to mi, te da smo sad spremni potpisati da je uzimamo. Mi smo jedini par koji je bio pozvan na razgovor, imali su još jedan par u rezervi u slučaju da mi odustanemo.  
  Prvi susret- nije bilo nikakve dvojbe, mi nju želimo i gotovo, jednako sam je željela i dok je nisam upoznala. Moj muž se rasplakao čim ju je vidio, a ja, najradije bih bila izašla vani, rekla socijalnoj radnici to smo obavili, kad nešto potpišemo doći ćemo opet. Prijašnje iskustvo je ostavilo dubok trag, bojala sam se da od tog neće biti ništa, da će se nešto izjaloviti, da ćemo opet izvisiti. Grozno sam se osjećala, zamislite, moje dijete stoji preda mnom, gleda me najljepšim crnim okicama na svijetu, a između nas zid mojih strahova. Sjedila je na podu i pokušavala skinuti čarapu, sjela sam kraj nje, pomazila sam je po nogici, ona se odmaknula guzom unatrag, i zagonetno me promatrala. Sjedili smo tako neko vrijeme, kad nas je odmjerila, malo nam se približila, i mi njoj. Ja sam je samo gledala, i gledala, kao da gledam svoju sliku staru više od dvadeset godina. Frajerica se ubrzo digla, i odšetala na klimavim nogicama, navlačeći gazu preko glave, i gledala nas ispod oka. Sjela sam na kauč, a ona mi se lagano primicala, hodajući unazad, okrenula se prema meni i sramežljivo pružila ruke da je podignem. 
  Posjećivali smo je 3 tjedna, skoro svakodnevno, nakon toga nam je počela dolaziti na vikende. S vremenom su mi odlasci i dolasci sve teže padali, ostavljali bi je u suzama, i s knedlom u grlu se vraćali u prazan stan. Najbolnije je bilo nakon blagdana, tad smo bili zajedno 13 dana u komadu. Kad smo nakon pet dana došli po nju, njezinoj sreći nije bilo kraja, skakala je po meni, grlila me, ljubila, pljeskala rukicama. Od tad smo zajedno zauvijek. 

 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## XENA

Zasuzile su mi oći, uživajte u vašem smotuljku ljubavi koje vam je suđeno ~~~~~~~

----------


## čokolada

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## sirius

:Heart: Prekrasno.

----------


## mia

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## leonessa

Predivno  :Love:  :Heart: !

----------


## Rebbeca

Mišica mala :Zaljubljen: 

Predivna priča sa najljepšim mogućim krajem  :Klap:

----------


## ivanas

:Love:

----------


## rozalija

Ajme draga moja koliko sam sretna zbog vas dođemi da vrištim od sreće što ste sve uspijeli riješiti i što je onaj mali prekrasni mišić kod vas. 
Kada sam je vidila na slikicama ostala sam oduševljena onako kovrdžava slatka lijepa ostala sam paf a za mamicu i taicu sve pohvale.Od srca vam želim da vam svaki dan bude ko bajka sa malom mrvicom.
I naravno čekam fotke od božića i nadam se skorom susretu na kartingu.
Puno pusica za Vas sve.

----------


## eva71

Bas mi je drago citati tako lijepi ishod. Imala si pravo biti uporna. Cestitam.

----------


## Ceca

Divna prica i uzivajte u svojoj devojcici !!!

----------


## saraR

Čestitke od srca !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

